# making mango fieldberry wine



## lulu301 (Feb 21, 2009)

wondering if any one could give me a recipe for mango/fieldberry wine. thx


----------



## lulu301 (Feb 21, 2009)

help anyone ?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 21, 2009)

Never heard of fieldberry but here is a site that may help you with making a recipe.
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques57.asp


----------



## lulu301 (Feb 21, 2009)

by fieldberry i mean a mix of berry. Blueberry, raspberry and blackberry 2 be exact.


----------

